# 3 wood pull



## Cutter man (Dec 26, 2021)

I hit all my irons and driver on my target line, I recently changed to a 13.5* 3 wood and pull or hook every shot. What do I need to do to overcome this?


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Only 1 club ? Club path and face alignment are the root causes. A lot of vids out there on how to cure that. Have to be careful though that any adjustments you make aren't applied to your other clubs.

Here's one vid





and 2 links








What Causes A Hook In Golf: Cure It And Hit It Straight — Hitting It Solid: Play Better Golf With Next-Level Golf Instruction


Just about all golfers fear a shank. In reality though, they are an easy fix when you know the causes. It's not often that a shank will pop up randomly either. They seem to come in groups (one shank loves another) and go on for a while. Once fixed, they usually go away




hittingitsolid.com













One common mistake amateurs make with a 3-wood


Stop hooking your 3-wood: You need to treat it more like a 7-iron and stop trying to "launch it off the tee"




www.golfdigest.com




.


----------

